# Big Lure...Big Fish (Chapter 2)



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

those Texas hybrids oughta wack the snot out of that lure....
good luck -anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on your personal best


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, but...that was just my "personal best" on that particular lake. I've caught 'em up to 51 inches on another lake...not so very far away. However, that was with a guide and trolling...neither of which I like to do. 
thanks Rich


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Rich...you win a trip to Texas for the winter ;D ;D


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Rich,
Can I ask what small lake in southern Wisconsin? I spent my first 35 years fishing many small lakes between Milwaukee and Madison, Wisconsin and have many fond memories of the area. Nice fish by the way. Have you been fortunate enough to catch a musky yet?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Duck...you are so kind. Thanks a bunch. Ha ha!..

Candidly, it was so hot up here in the "Frozen North" that I thought about selling the place. 93 degrees and humid isn't a whole lot better than 99 degrees and humid in Houston.

However, in 11 years of this wonderful retirement, this is the first year that I felt that way. We shall see.... 
regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ft Pierce... the lake is Silver Lake in Kenosha County.  (be careful, there is another Silver lake further North in Wisconsin.)

The only reason that I fish Silver is that it is 15 minutes from my summer place in Northern Illinois. If I lived a little bit further North, I'd much rather fish Pewaukee or a couple of other lakes near Oconomowoc. 

It was on Pewaukee that I caught four muskies in one evening. I was trolling, with a guide, and he put me on three ...34 to 36 inches,... and then the 51 incher that is my personal best. 

That fish, however, was caught on a long, slender and (IMHO ) far too limber rod. All gear was supplied by the "experienced" guide.

The fish was fought in 80 + degree water. The guide, who seemed more excited than even I was... didn't attempt to immediately return the fish to the water. He was calling his fellow guides to have them come over to see "his" trophy.

He did attempt to revive the waning fish, but that wasn't working. He tried  keeping it in his fish box, but the pump wasn't working. 

Frantic calls to other guides finally brought someone who had a working pump..but...it was far too late for the fish.  

The entire incident soured me on limber rods, trolling and some guides.  I wrote an article for a muskie magazine about the incident, but it was turned down. Seems that way too many similar incidents happen to make it newsworthy.

regards, Rich

p.s. Okauchee also has a reputation for big muskies.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Rich,

I grew up in Watertown, Wi. So I frequented Oconomowac, Okauchee, Pewaukee and other lakes in that particular area OFTEN  Thanks for bringing up some old memories of my prvious stomping grounds .

Jim


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Oconomowoc....does it hold muskies in numbers similar to Okauchee? 

The launch that I use on Okauchee makes me idle for a couple of miles, it seems, before I get to open water. I'd like to spend more time fishing and less time idling. Rich


----------

